# Corys spawning.



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

GRRRR!
I have been waiting for days for a chance to be off work so that I could tear down a certain tank, clean it up, and do some fish-moving. So, naturally, what do I see? Cory eggs all over the place. 
The weather turned really nasty this week. That must have been what triggered them.

I haven't had Corys spawn in a long time. I don't even have anything to feed them. I guess I have 5 days to get ready.

It's just those common albino C.aenus you see everywhere.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats? 

Let me know if you feel the need to share.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

TOS: Talk with lohachata about getting fish food, he gets your order to you within a week. Matter of fact, it is within 3 days. I have ordered fish food from him and it got here within 2-3 days. It may be sooner for you, since you are a bit closer than me. But talk to lohachata about getting fish food for the fry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

TOS........send me your address..


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Good luck raising the fry, they're tiny buggers. Dirty sponge filters are actually great, just squeeze them out in the tank and there will be plenty of micro food for the wee cats to snack on.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> GRRRR!
> I have been waiting for days for a chance to be off work so that I could tear down a certain tank, clean it up, and do some fish-moving. So, naturally, what do I see? Cory eggs all over the place.
> The weather turned really nasty this week. That must have been what triggered them.
> 
> ...


Roll the eggs off and drop in a 2 1/2 to raise......closer proximity to food for them too...

congrat's...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Getting food is no problem. That's covered. The problem is finding a place to put them.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

You could sell them to folks, or your lfs, when they get big enough to sell. If you have any tanks with little to no fish, you could distribute them to the different tanks. Or you can use tubs or some 5 gallon buckets as a temporary home for them until you can get more tanks, if you don't have any tank space at the moment.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

TOS , i think you need to read a couple of books on how to keep and raise fish.....lol


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

lohachata said:


> TOS , i think you need to read a couple of books on how to keep and raise fish.....lol


Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well... so much for THAT. There were over 100 eggs in there yesterday, but now they're all gone. I don't think they would have hatched in just one day, so I guess either something ate them or they melted.
Oh, well, the thing about Corys is that once they start spawning, they keep doing it every few days for weeks. I'll get more eggs soon enough, and by then I'll have a hatching tank going for them.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am having a hard time understanding eggs melting. How can fish eggs melt? What causes them to melt?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Think of the eggs as disintegrating = breaking down or decomposing.

Not all sayings are literal.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh okay, thank you WildForFish.


----------

